# Has anyone tried the Espresso Gear Luce 53mm tamper?



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I am quite tempted trying out this tamper:

https://coffeetastingclub.com/accessories/coffee-tampers/espresso-gear-luce-tamper-rosewood-53mm/

I am just interested to see it it's any tighter fit than the Motta one?


----------

